# golden tegus ?



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2008)

I was reading somewhere :blblbl 
that a golden tegu was colombian and since they are the same species they could be bred
I dunno ... I haven't heard of a golden tegu but I would like to know the bottom line.

on Kingsnake.com the person selling golden tegus e-mailed me and said he never heard of a colombian gold tegus he is selling golden tegus very very inexpensive but they are cuties
I did not get an answer to what size they become :bang


----------



## playlboi (Feb 1, 2008)

i thought that the colombians and the golden tegus are the same thing.

hmn, as for the size, i read somewhere that they get about 3 feet.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2008)

that is what I read that the golden tegus are colombian 
I don't understand why the person selling them said he never heard of 'colombian' golden tegus
and he also said the golden tegus were more aggressive then the colombian :rofl


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 1, 2008)

There are two color phases of the Colombian tegu, there is the Colombian Black, that is often miss-called the Black n White. I think this is done to try to slide them through as Argentines and sell them at a higher price.

Then there is the Colombian Gold tegu, the same animal just a different color phase. 

It is kind of like foxes, Red fox can come in many different colors, red, black, platinum, silver and even many more color phases. The same it true in tegus.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a load of crap is what it is. Columbian Blacks and the Golds are just different phases. If the guy doesn't know what a Columbian Gold is, he doesn't know the different between sheep **** and apple pie, and I wouldn't buy a cigarette from him.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 1, 2008)

:thyo for clearing this up for me and very well put :lol: :lol: :lol:
that's what I was thinking don't even buy a cigarette from him :butt


----------

